# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Korrespondenca e panjohur e Skënderbeut me Sulltan Muratin

## torrkerry

Letra e Sulltanit për Skënderbeun

Si u mbyll kjo ngjarje, Sulltan Murati, duke qenë shumë i inatosur me Skanderbeun, i çoi një ambasador me një letër me këtë përmbajtje: 

Murati, Perandor i turqve dhe Princ i Lindjes, ty, Skanderbeg, njeriu ma mosmirënjohës në botë. Nuk mund të përshëndes as më shum as pak, duke qenë se ti u bane anmik për vdekje i kunorës sime, ndërsa të rritsha me dashuni, si të ishte biri im, duke u mundue gjithmobnë për me të nderue e me të ngritë në pozita të mëdha e të nalta, siç baj me miqtë e më dashamirët e mij. Ti u rebelove e më ke shkaktue shumë dame, siç e di vetë dhe siç është njohur nga bota mbarë. Unë nuk mund ta marrë me mend se si shkoi kjo punë; ndofta për fatin se nuk ta ktheva shtetin prindëror ose pse ti gjithmonë ke pas qëllim që të mohosh fenë e Profetit Muhamed dhe të kthehsh (siç ke veprue) në fenë kristiane, për të humbë shpirtin tand.


Sulltan Murati

Por ska dyshim, se po ta kisha ditë dëshirën tande, do të kisha ba gjithçka ti dëshroje, sepse ti e di mirë (siç shpesh të kam thanë) që unë kam dëshirue së tepërmi me të plotësue çdo kërkesë. Unë jam përpjekë me të dashtë ma shumë se këdo tjetër të oborrit tim, për virtytet e tua të rralla. Duke e ditë ti, se unë brenda pak ditësh do ta ktheja shtetin atnor, e duke e ditë se nuk do ta mohoja fjalën e dhanë, ti je sjellë kundër detyrës sate, duke u rebelue, veprim për të cilin meriton qortim të madh dhe dënim të rreptë, pra meriton mërinë dhe mohimin tim. Nga ana tjetër, duke pas parasysh veprat e tua të lavdishme që në të kaluemen (duke qenë në shërbimin tim) i ke krye për mbrojtjen dhe dhe naltësimin e shtetit tim, duke i shërbye besnikërisht kunorës sime, pothuaj sjam i detyruem ta zbus inatin, që me të drejtë më ka pushtue ndaj teje. Duke pas vendosë me veprue kështu, të them se due, që pas faljes sime, të vlejnë ma tepër shërbimet që kam pas prej teje, për me të shpërblye (që nga ana ime nuk do të mungojë) se sa hakmarrja që duhet të përdorsha ndaj teje për mungesat e tua, meqense u rebelove ndaj meje pa asnjë arsye dhe që shkaktove aq damtime ndaj meje dhe ndaj njerzëve të mi.

Prandaj ta dish se ti mund të sundosh mbi shtetin tand, që të përket si trashëgim, por me një konditë, që të më rikthesh atë pjesë të Shqipnisë që kam përfitue nga tjetërkush dhe jo nga prindi yt, të cilën, kundër çdo të drejte, ma ke marrë e përvetësue. Të them që ti të ma rikthesh, përndryshe betohem në Zotin, Profetin Muhamed, në shpirtin e babës tim dhe aftësinë dhe forcën e shpatës sime, që do ta përdor kundër teje, për me të dëbue nga ai vend për inatin tand. E në qoftë se do të shpëtoshë gjallë, do të detyrohesh që të shkosh lypsar nëpër botë. Ti e di se unë mund ta ngrej një ushtri prej 150.000 vetësh, ndërsa ti ke pak ushtarë e nuk je në gjendje të më përballojsh. Këtë po ta them sepse nuk due me ta bë të keqen. Të kam paraqitë të mirën dhe të keqen. Ty të takon tani me zgjedhë si të kesh qejf dhe për këtë mund ti besosh ambasadorit dhe shërbëtorit tim Hajredinit, i cili do të flasë gojarisht në emën tim për gjithçka, sipas porosisë sime. 

Në Adrianopol më 16 Qershor 1444.


Përgjigja e Skënderbeut

Pasi e kuptoi shumë mirë letrën dhe pasi e dëgjoi me kujdes fjalën e ambasadorit të Sulltan Muratit, Skënderbeu e falënderoi dhe e nderoi ambasadorin e pas pesë ditësh e nisi duke i dhënë një letër për padronin e tij, në përgjigje të asaj të Sulltanit, me këtë përmbajtje: Gjergj Kastrioti, i quejtun Skanderbeg, Princ i Shqiptarëve, i çon të fala të shumta Sulltan Muratit, Princit të Turqve dhe Perandorit të Lindjes. Prej shërbëtorit dhe ambasadorit tand, Hajredinit, e mora letrën që më kishe nisë, ku fillimisht ti më thoje se nuk mund të më jepshe as shumë dhe as pak të fala, sepse unë të qenkam rebelue dhe sepse unë të paskam ba (siç thue) shumë dame. Po të përgjigjem: megjithëse, çdo gja që kam ba kundër teje ngjan sikur të jetë ba prej ndonjë anmiku, të them, se çdo herë që ti do ti shikosh punët me synin e arsyes, në këtë rast, se çka e sa asht krye prej meje unë gjykoj se jam tregue (jo anmik) por shumë mik.

Për këtë, them, se asgja nuk do të tishte e vështirë të bahej, të cilën unë të mos e bajsha, por që të mos ishte kundër vullnetit të Zotit. E për sa thashë, duhet të bindesh, ngase unë pretendoj të jem mik. Por në qoftë se ti ankohesh se unë kam rifitue lirinë time, me shtetin e tim eti, gabohesh, sepse nuk mendoj të të kem fye, sepse më takon vetëm mue dhe jo ty, dhe jam përpjek të baj çka i takon nderit tim. Në qoftë se turqit, ushtarët e tu, që rrinë në viset e Shqipnisë, erdhën kundër meje që të luftojnë me armë në dorë, a nuk ishte e drejta ime me luftue kundër atyne që donin të më sulmonin? E në qoftë se e përvetësova atë pjesë, sepse i munda me trimërinë time, faji nuk është i imi, por i tyne, ose i atij që i shtyni kundër meje. E pse unë kam thye ushtrinë tande, të komandueme nga Ali Pasha, nuk besoj se kam veprue kundër detyrës sime, duke qenë se unë po mbrohesha nga ai që po më sulmonte. Së fundi, në qoftë se unë e braktisa fenë e Muhamedit, e u ktheva në fenë time të vërtetë të Jezu Krishtit, jam i sigurtë që kam zgjedhë anën ma të mirë: sepse tue zbatue mësimet e tij të shenjta, jam i bindun se shpirti im do të shpëtojë dhe jo (siç thue) të humbë. Prandaj të lutem, që për shpëtimin e shpirtit tand, të dëgjosh prej meje një këshillë shumë të mirë. Po të lexosh me kujdes Kuranin, d.m.th., përmbledhjen e mësimeve hyjnore, do të kuptosh se cili prej nesh e ka gabim. Nga kjo kam shpresë se në qoftë se ti do të arrijsh të gjykosh gjithçka drejt dhe të bindesh nga arsyeja, do të pranosh fenë shumë të shenjtë të Krishtenë, e vetmja në të cilën të gjithë njerëzit kërkojnë shpëtim, shpëtojnë, e jashtë saj çdokush tjetër sikterroset. Dhashtë Zoti që ti të pranojsh që të ndriçojë Shpirti i Shënjtë e të vijsh e të pagëzohesh e të fillojsh me jetue si i krishtenë.


Gjergj Kastrioti

Atëhere, unë, do të kisha kënaqësi me të njoh si Princin ma të madh të Botës e me tu ba (siç kam qenë) një shërbëtor i mirë dhe mik. Për këtë ti do të bindesh shumë mirë, kur të shikojsh se sa me sinqeritet dhe mirësi unë të ftoj me të shpëtue shpirtin, për lavdinë dhe madhështinë e shtetit tand. Prandaj tuj të thanë, se megjithë se jam përpjek të mbrohem nga ty dhe nga forcat e tua, të mbetem mik, tue të premtue se kurdo që të bajsh atë që të këshillova, pra që të kthehesh i krishtenë, unë do të rikthej jo vetëm atë pjesë të Shqipnisë që ti më kërkon, por edhe gjithçka unë mbaj e kam në këtë botë dhe do të jem gjithnjë shërbëtori yt i mirë. Përndryshe, të jesh i sigurtë, se unë nuk mundem, nuk due dhe nuk detyrohem, për shumë shkaqe dhe aryse, që të pranoj ato që ti shkruen. Kryesisht pse turqit nuk e mbajnë kurrë besën ndaj të krishtenëve dhe janë fqinj të këqinj të tyne, e nuk due që të rrezikoj e humbas atë që Zoti më ka dhanë. Prandaj mos u fodullos për sa më thue që me ta rikthye atë pjesë të Shqipnis që ti u ke marrë të tjerëve e jo babës sim. Ato vise që ti vetë thue se kanë qenë të të krishtenëve, edhe të mos kishin qenë të prindit tim, meqense unë jam një Princ i Krishtenë, më takojnë mue dhe jo ty. Si rrjedhim, asht ma se e volitshme dhe e arsyeshme që nji i krishtenë të zotnojë atë që ka qenë e të krishtenëve (mbasi nuk kanë një Princ të tyne) dhe jo ti, që ke një fe tjetër kundërshtare.

Aq ma tepër më takojn mue, sepse i kam marrë me të drejtë e me armë në dorë. Duke qenë se ti don me përvetësue ato që kanë qenë të të krishtenëve, dhe jo të pafeve, duhet të bahesh i krishtenë, siç të lutem e të këshilloj, prandaj përsëri të lutem që të pagëzohesh, përndryshe unë do të përndjek dhe do të jem anmik për vdekje i yti. Shpresoj me rimarrë sa më parë gjithçka që ti ke marrë nga pronat e të krishtenëve e jo që unë me të lëshue një pëllambë tokë. Për sa i përket betimit që ke ba me më dëbue nga vendi im, përndryshe në qoftë se nuk vritem ose nuk kapem, do të jem i detyre me shkue si lypsar, ta diejsh se po të mos isha i krishtenë, nuk do të guxoja me tu përgjigjë, por tuj iu drejtue fuqisë hyjnore, që mbahet nga Zoti që qeveris gjithë Mbretnitë, gjithmonë do të kënaqem me çdo gja që do të ndodh prej vullnetit të tij dhe do të jem gjithmonë shumë i kënaqun për gjithçka të më vij prej tij, si për të mirë si për të keq. E për sa thue se do të më bajsh fatkeq, të përgjigjem se kam besim e shpresë se do të mbrohem nga forcat e shumta që me të cilat më kërcënon se do të më sulmojsh.

Megjithatë duhet ta dijsh mirë se fitorja nuk përcaktohet nga sasia e njerzëve, por përparësisht nga vullneti hyjnor, tue pasë nga ana e vet madhëninë hyjnore dhe të drejtën, pastaj në aftësinë dhe urtësinë e Komandantëve. Në qoftë se deri tani unë i kam tregue ato cilësi, do të besoja se Pashallarët e tu do të kenë informue ma se nji herë. Por të them se as lajkat dhe as kërcënimet e tua, nuk janë të mjaftueshme që të lëkundin shpirtin tim. Asht e vërtetë që, sikur ti të kthehesh i krishtenë, atehere pa tjetër, do tisha i detyruem me ba gjithçka që ti do të dëshiroje. Megjithatë, i premtoj Madhënisë sate, se nuk do të ndërrmar kundër teje asnjë veprim, pa qenë i ngacmuem dhe i provokuem ma përpara, prej teje ose njerzëve të tu. Juve sa mund tju duket e pëlqueshme, përunjësisht ju përfalem. Nga kampi ynë më 14 Korrik 1444. Letërkëmbimet e Gjergj Kastriotit, për herë të parë janë dhanë nga Dhimitër Frangu, prej të cilit më pas i kanë marrë autorët e tjerë. Shënim i përkthyesit Lekë Previzi.

Torrkerry

----------


## alDI

A ka reference ky leterkembim?!!

----------


## xfiles

ça ishte kjo, perralle e krishtere?

----------


## land

Cfar eshte kjo teme pacavure,ku ke referencen!!!

----------


## mendimi

> Dhashtë Zoti që ti të pranojsh që të ndriçojë Shpirti i Shënjtë e të vijsh e të pagëzohesh e të fillojsh me jetue si i krishtenë.
> 
> Gjergj Kastrioti
> 
> Atëhere, unë, do të kisha kënaqësi me të njoh si Princin ma të madh të Botës e me tu ba (siç kam qenë) një shërbëtor i mirë dhe mik.
> Torrkerry


Sipas kesaj dmth paska luftu per fe te krishter dhe jo per komb, sepse i paska thane (kinse) sulltanit qe nese bahesh i krishter serish do te behem sherbetor i yti.

A ka fakte per kete leter?

Nese ka fakte atehere shumecka ne lidhje me Skenderbeun ndryshon.

----------


## Cold Fusion

Mbas 566 vjetesh na dalin disa idiotlliqe te kesaj natyre. Gjergj Kastrioti ka luftuar per kombin e tij, per emrin e vendit te tij, per gjakun e te pareve te tij. Nese do kishte luftuar dhe do ishte nenshtruar fes, nuk do helmohej dhe do shtypej pas kraheve. Nuk do ferkohej nga Venidiku etj, po do mbrohej dhe do ndihmohej. Beni ndonje gje me te vlefshme se kaq, dhe mos nxirrni perralla qe nuk i beson dhe nje femije i 9 vjecares, sa ka hapur historin dhe po merr vesh per cfare ka luftuar Gjergj Kastrioti.

----------


## uvejsa

Lereni ore djalin te flase te verteten, une per vete u gezova kur pashe qe me ne fund po dalin ne shesh te vertetat rreth Gjergj Kastriotit, kjo eshte dashur te behej shume moti. Ne fakt disa e kane thene kete gje moti, por u quajshin tradhetare. Andaj po me vie mire qe vete te krishteret po e pranojne kete fakt.

Pas renijes se Perandorise Osmane, italianet dhe malazezet nga e majta, bullgaret ne te djathte, serbet mbi koke dhe greket poshte, te gjithe ne aleance u derdhen si te terbuar ne bark te Shqiperise. Dhe kur u gjymtua Shqiperia Etnike, sllavet nuk ishin ne aleance me islamiket, por me Athinen e Vatikanin, Mosken e me gjithe Evropen. Cila aleance i dhuroj Serbise 1400 km2 me 2 milion banore? Cila aleance i dhuroi Greqise 16844 km2 me 1 milion banore? Cila aleance i dhuroi Malit te Zi 2040 km2 me 700 mije banore te tokes shqiptare e te popullit shqiptare??

Bravo Gjergj Kastriotit qe ishte aq solidar me fqinjte, sepse ne kemi toke e popull boll, bile pak si teper, e fqinjte na kane qelluar te varfer!!

----------


## torrkerry

> Sipas kesaj dmth paska luftu per fe te krishter dhe jo per komb, sepse i paska thane (kinse) sulltanit qe nese bahesh i krishter serish do te behem sherbetor i yti.
> 
> A ka fakte per kete leter?
> 
> Nese ka fakte atehere shumecka ne lidhje me Skenderbeun ndryshon.


Në kohën kur kjo letër është shkruar, kombi i shqiptarëve dhe besimi i krishterë/katolik ka qenë një gjë e vetme... SHPERSOJ TË KESH MËSUAR KËTË GJË NË HISTORI... prandaj duke luftuar për të ruajtur besimin ka qenë dhe ka mbetur e vetmja mënyrë për të ruajtur dhe për të mbrojtur kombin, gjuhën dhe kulturën e vërtetë shqiptare. Për sa i përket vërtetësisë së këtij dokumenti kam për të të thënë vetëm një gjë: HULUMTO dhe do shohësh se kjo letër është vetëm maja e një 'iceberbu' e një realiteti gjertani të fshehur për sytë e shumë kujt.
Për sa i përket gjërave që kjo letër mund dhe duhet të ndryshojë në lidhje me Skenderbeun është e vërtetë: 1. Duhet quajtuar gjithmonë Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu; 2. Gjer tani e kemi vlerësuar tepër këtë person... më fal TEPËR PAK... mendoj se pas kësaj letre dhe gjërave tjera që do mësosh dhe do mësojmë figura e Gjergj Katriotit do vlerësohet shumë më tepër. 

KA KOHË QË I BËJ VETËS NJË PYETJE KËTU NË KOSOVË DHE TANI PYETJA IME ËSHTË EDHE MË E THEKSUAR: SI ËSHTË E MUNDUR QË NË SHQIPËRI VEÇANËRISHT NË KOSOVË NË SHEKULLIN XXI KA AKOMA NJERËZ QË JANË MË SHUMË ME PUSHTUESIN DHE SUNDUESIN E ATËDHEUT SE SA ME HERONJTË QË NA KANË MBROJTUR NGA ATA?????????????

Torrkerry

----------


## mendimi

Skam asgje cfare te shtoj me shume:

*Dhashtë Zoti që ti të pranojsh që të ndriçojë Shpirti i Shënjtë e të vijsh e të pagëzohesh e të fillojsh me jetue si i krishtenë.
Gjergj Kastrioti
Atëhere, unë, do të kisha kënaqësi me të njoh si Princin ma të madh të Botës e me t’u ba (siç kam qenë) një shërbëtor i mirë dhe mik.*

Dmth nese do te behej sulltani i krishtere ky do i jepte Shqiperine. Kjo smunde te jete e vertete dhe nese do te del ndonjehere kjo gje si e vertete, populli sdo te kete me respektin qe ka per te. 

Mos harro nje gje: Populli Shqiptar e nderon Skenderbeun per mbrojtjen qe i ka bere kombit Shqiptar dhe jo fese krishtere.

----------


## torrkerry

> ça ishte kjo, perralle e krishtere?


Hahaha... me siguri nuk të paska pëlqyer... 
Thonë se e vërteta dhemb, më duket se në rastin tënd kjo fjalë e urtë zë vënd shumë mirë. Kërko... kërko dhe zbulo më thellë edhe ato gjëra që mund mos të të pëlqejnë, por që janë pjesë e realitetit historik. Thotë një fjalë e urtë angleze: 'Populli që nuk mëson nga historia e të kaluerës së tij, është i dënuar që ta rijetojë atë'.
Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

> Skam asgje cfare te shtoj me shume:
> 
> *Dhashtë Zoti që ti të pranojsh që të ndriçojë Shpirti i Shënjtë e të vijsh e të pagëzohesh e të fillojsh me jetue si i krishtenë.
> Gjergj Kastrioti
> Atëhere, unë, do të kisha kënaqësi me të njoh si Princin ma të madh të Botës e me tu ba (siç kam qenë) një shërbëtor i mirë dhe mik.*
> 
> Dmth nese do te behej sulltani i krishtere ky do i jepte Shqiperine. Kjo smunde te jete e vertete dhe nese do te del ndonjehere kjo gje si e vertete, populli sdo te kete me respektin qe ka per te. 
> 
> Mos harro nje gje: Populli Shqiptar e nderon Skenderbeun per mbrojtjen qe i ka bere kombit Shqiptar dhe jo fese krishtere.


hahaha...ha

----------


## Matrix

Para se ta gjykoni Torrkerry-n, duhet te kuptoni mire se ne mesjete Feja dhe Kombi shiheshin te njejta. 

Nuk kishte ndarje te tipit se a luftoi Skenderbeu per Fe apo per Komb?

Nqs Sulltani do behej i krishter, kjo do shenonte ringjalljen e Perandorise Bizantine, ndaj dhe Skenderbeu i thote qe do behem me kenaqesi sherbetori yt. Duhet kuptuar koha dhe konteksti historik para se te dilet ne perfundime te gabuara.

Flamuri qe Skenderbeu perdori (qe dhe tani eshte flamuri yne kombetar) dihet nga te gjithe qe ishte flamuri i Bizantit, perandorise romake te krishtere te lindjes. Skenderbeu e pa luften e vet si vazhdimesi te luftes turko-bizantine!

----------


## veletini

> Në kohën kur kjo letër është shkruar, kombi i shqiptarëve dhe besimi i krishterë/katolik ka qenë një gjë e vetme... SHPERSOJ TË KESH MËSUAR KËTË GJË NË HISTORI... prandaj duke luftuar për të ruajtur besimin ka qenë dhe ka mbetur e vetmja mënyrë për të ruajtur dhe për të mbrojtur kombin, gjuhën dhe kulturën e vërtetë shqiptare. Për sa i përket vërtetësisë së këtij dokumenti kam për të të thënë vetëm një gjë: HULUMTO dhe do shohësh se kjo letër është vetëm maja e një 'iceberbu' e një realiteti gjertani të fshehur për sytë e shumë kujt.
> Për sa i përket gjërave që kjo letër mund dhe duhet të ndryshojë në lidhje me Skenderbeun është e vërtetë: 1. Duhet quajtuar gjithmonë Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu; 2. Gjer tani e kemi vlerësuar tepër këtë person... më fal TEPËR PAK... mendoj se pas kësaj letre dhe gjërave tjera që do mësosh dhe do mësojmë figura e Gjergj Katriotit do vlerësohet shumë më tepër. 
> 
> KA KOHË QË I BËJ VETËS NJË PYETJE KËTU NË KOSOVË DHE TANI PYETJA IME ËSHTË EDHE MË E THEKSUAR: SI ËSHTË E MUNDUR QË NË SHQIPËRI VEÇANËRISHT NË KOSOVË NË SHEKULLIN XXI KA AKOMA NJERËZ QË JANË MË SHUMË ME PUSHTUESIN DHE SUNDUESIN E ATËDHEUT SE SA ME HERONJTË QË NA KANË MBROJTUR NGA ATA?????????????
> 
> Torrkerry


Ne rregull,kesaj qe ti thua nuk mund t`i shtohet as edhe nje fjale.Mirepo,pse edhe me po heziton te tregosh referencen,kjo eshte paksa e habitshme.
Mos eshte ndonje zbulim i ri i Oliver Chmitit,qe tani se pari na del permes teje,apo c`eshte ne pyetje.Thuaje,burre!...

----------


## alDI

Tek ai leterkembin thuhet se Skenderbeu ka thene: "Në qoftë se turqit, ushtarët e tu, që rrinë në viset e *Shqipnisë*,"

Sulltan Murati thote : Prandaj ta dish se ti mund të sundosh mbi shtetin tand, që të përket si trashëgim, por me një konditë, që të më rikthesh atë pjesë të *Shqipnisë*

Simbas Kristo frasherit, fjala SHQIPNI per here te pare eshte perdor ne shekullin 16...kurse letra daton ne shekullin 14.

E shume e shume gabime te tjera qe gjenden ne ate leter.....

----------


## xfiles

> Hahaha... me siguri nuk të paska pëlqyer... 
> Thonë se e vërteta dhemb, më duket se në rastin tënd kjo fjalë e urtë zë vënd shumë mirë. Kërko... kërko dhe zbulo më thellë edhe ato gjëra që mund mos të të pëlqejnë, por që janë pjesë e realitetit historik. Thotë një fjalë e urtë angleze: 'Populli që nuk mëson nga historia e të kaluerës së tij, është i dënuar që ta rijetojë atë'.
> Torrkerry


mua aq me ben nese skenderbeu ka qene besnik i krishterimit apo jo,
skenderbeu per shqiptaret nuk ka ngjyra fetare.
Skenderbeu luftoi si kunder turqve muslimane, ashtu dhe kunder venedikut te krishtere.

A kishte skenderbeu interesa politike personale?
Po si princ i kastrioteve qe ishte kerkonte tokat e te atit, me te drejte, ashtu siç do kerkoja une tokat e tim eti po te m'i rrembenin.

Nga ai dialog skenderbeu po na duket si nje deshmimtar i jehovait qe predikon shpetimin nepermjet jezusit, jo si komandanti qe u futi tmerrin turqve.

Skenderbeu u kthye ne te krishtere, per arsye thjesht politike, ashtu si pranoi islamin per te arritur qellimet e veta.


T'i japesh luftes se skenderbeut ngjyra fetare eshte thjesht dashakeqesi per te shtene ne perçarje.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*Asht e vërtetë që, sikur ti të kthehesh i krishtenë, atehere pa tjetër, do t’isha i detyruem me ba gjithçka që ti do të dëshiroje.*

Kjo eshte fjalia e njemijevjecarit qe jetojme. Hallall ta befte Zoti!
Amin!

----------


## torrkerry

> A ka reference ky leterkembim?!!


I ke referencat ne rreshtet e fundit mbi postimin tend. Interlokutori nuk e nje fare historine e popullit te tij.
DIMITER FRANGU DUHET TE JETE I NJOHUR!

Perballe fakteve historike nuk reagohet instinktivisht, por duke perdorur arsyen.
Dhe perballe nje fakti historik arsyeja njerezore reagon vetem me kete pyetje:
Eshte e vertete kjo apo jo?.
Me nderim.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

> Tek ai leterkembin thuhet se Skenderbeu ka thene: "Në qoftë se turqit, ushtarët e tu, që rrinë në viset e *Shqipnisë*,"
> 
> Sulltan Murati thote : Prandaj ta dish se ti mund të sundosh mbi shtetin tand, që të përket si trashëgim, por me një konditë, që të më rikthesh atë pjesë të *Shqipnisë*
> 
> Simbas Kristo frasherit, fjala SHQIPNI per here te pare eshte perdor ne shekullin 16...kurse letra daton ne shekullin 14.
> 
> E shume e shume gabime te tjera qe gjenden ne ate leter.....




Nuk di per Kristo Frasheri...ate qe ti ke pohur. Do te bej huluntimet e mia.
Ti nuk mund te pohosh se ne leter ka shume gabime apo jo sepse nuk e ke lexuar mire!
Nje gabim e ke bere ne pçostimin tend: shekulli 15, jo 14!
Me nderim.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

> Cfar eshte kjo teme pacavure,ku ke referencen!!!


Ti kerkon referencat? Lexo rreshtet e fundit te postimit tim.
Nuk e nje Dhimiter Frangun?
"Pacavure" deshmia e tij?

Me nderime.

Torrkerry

----------


## Seminarist

Po, ai leterkembim eshte mare nga libri i Dhimter frangut, me postin ekuivalent me te sotmin, minister financash ne oborr te Skenderbeut.
Librin e gjeni ne cdo librari si edhe pjese te dy volumeve te Kristo frasherit mbi Skenderbeun.


Per Adin,

fjala Shqiperi qe referon ti, eshte perkthim i Albanise ne origjinal. Eshte thjeshte vendim i perkthyesit te jape fjalen Shqiperi ne vend te Arberise, ne nje kohe qe, sic veren ti me te drejte, kjo krijon keqkuptim, sepse Shqiperi eshte term i mevonshem.

Prandaj dhe A. Klosi me te drejte e perkthen vepren e Schmitit "Das Venezianische Albanien" me "Arberia Venedikase" e jo "Shqiperia venedikase".

----------

